# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نیای تو حداقل 15درصد ریاضی و فیزیک تجربی رو از دست میدی

## sina sad

با سلام خدمت تمامی کنکوریهای 95...
من رتبه هشتصد و خورده ای(فکر کنم 45☺☺☺) کنکور 94 منطقه یک هستم و یه توصیه ی قوی به تجربیها دارم اونم اینه که اگه تا دم کنکور کنکور های ریاضی رو مطالعه نکنید با عرض پوزش خر شده و خر از دنیا می روید برای اثبات این مدعی من دو تست از کنکور تجربی 94 و ریاضی 93 خارج و 91 خارج گذاشتم تا خودتون دیگه پی به دلیل خریت این شخص ببرید 
اولی که مبحث دنباله های حسابی و هندسیه که عینن کپی همن بجز اینکه یک عدد 20 شده 30!!! که آدم اگه راه حل رو بدونید هیچ تفاوتی ندارند دوم تست مشتقه که ریاصی دو مرحله حل داره که تو تجربی طرح محترم به حالی داده یه مرحله ای کرده کارو)اول باید پیوستگی رو حساب کنی بعد مشتق بگیری تو ریاضی) خلاصه این فقط دو تا از تست هاست به پیشنهاد من ریاصی و فیزیک کنکور ریاصی رو حتی جدی تر از ریاصی و فیزیک تجربی بگیرید...من اگه دو تا کنکور ریاضی دیگه حال کرده بودم شاید 500 شده بودم!!! ولی خب نکردیم و ضررش رو دادیم ولی در نهایت رشته ی دلخواهم قبول شدم اما با یک ساعت در راه!!!
تصمیم دارم چند تا نکته ایجوری تو انجمن بزارم که شدیدا کاربردیه  این اولیش بود ایشالله بقیش هر وقت وقت شد...

تصاویر 
سوالات مشتق
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8251619792/M2.png
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8251620192/M1.png
سوالات دنباله حسابی و هندسی سوال اول تجربی 94 این بود حالا فرض کن یه سوال که قبلا دیدی دوباره ببینی چقدر حال میکنی!!!
http://s7.picofile.com/file/8251620142/D2.png
http://s7.picofile.com/file/8251620592/D1.png

----------


## Aveni

سلام
داداش سوالات ریاضی فیزیک رو از کجا گرفتی؟ چند سال رو زدی؟ ممنون میشم توضیح بدی.
و اگه جسارت نیست, ریاضی رو چند زدی؟

----------


## INFERNAL

خو داداش معلومه که شباهت داره
هیچ وقت طراح نمیاد تو ریاضی تجربی ها 30 تا سوال جدید طرح کنه
تو درسای دیگه ام مسلما شباهت سوالی هس

----------


## sina sad

> سلام
> داداش سوالات ریاضی فیزیک رو از کجا گرفتی؟ چند سال رو زدی؟ ممنون میشم توضیح بدی.
> و اگه جسارت نیست, ریاضی رو چند زدی؟


سلام 
کنکور های ریاضی که توی سایت هست هم میتونی از کتافروشی ها بخری من خودم کنکور های ریاضی رو از سال 89 تا 93 و کنکور 94 داخل رو شب قبل کنکور تحربی گرفتم و زدم ولی ایداه آلم این بود هر چی کنکور ریاصی حداقل از سال 80 به بعد رو بزنم!!! که وقت نشد....
من ریاضی کنکور رو 54 درصد زدمالبته تا 60 هم میتونستم بیتم بالا ولی وقتشو به زیست اخصاص دادم

----------


## sina sad

> خو داداش معلومه که شباهت داره
> هیچ وقت طراح نمیاد تو ریاضی تجربی ها 30 تا سوال جدید طرح کنه
> تو درسای دیگه ام مسلما شباهت سوالی هس


 طرف سخنم با کساییه که کنکور ریاضی رو نمیزنن میخواستم با این پست شباهت بی نهایت این سوالات رو نشون بدم

----------


## Remistry

> طرف سخنم با کساییه که کنکور ریاضی رو نمیزنن میخواستم با این پست شباهت بی نهایت این سوالات رو نشون بدم


سلام/ممنون
داداش بعد کنکور ریاضی از کجا میتونم سوالاتشون رو همون روز گیر بیارم؟؟؟شما از کجا همون روز آوردید سوالات کنکور ریاضیو؟؟؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام/ممنون
> داداش بعد کنکور ریاضی از کجا میتونم سوالاتشون رو همون روز گیر بیارم؟؟؟شما از کجا همون روز آوردید سوالات کنکور ریاضیو؟؟؟


سلام 

کتابفروشی های معتبر میفروشن ، یه دفترچه کوچیک هست که توش هم سوالات و هم پاسخنامه تشریحیشو داره ، قیمتش هم بسته به هر سال متفاوته یعنی هرچه به 95 نزدیک تر باشی قیمتش بالاتره اما هرچه بری عقب تر ارزونتره (پارسال مال کنکور 94 که 3تومن بود ...)

واسه هر رشته جداگانه میفروشن

واسه هر سال جداگانه میفروشن

واسه هر کنکور داخل و خارج از کشور هم جداگانه میفروشن!

در کل تک تک به فروش میرسه 

موفق باشید . :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Remistry

> سلام 
> 
> کتابفروشی های معتبر میفروشن ، یه دفترچه کوچیک هست که توش هم سوالات و هم پاسخنامه تشریحیشو داره ، قیمتش هم بسته به هر سال متفاوته یعنی *هرچه به 95 نزدیک تر باشی* قیمتش بالاتره اما هرچه بری عقب تر ارزونتره (پارسال مال کنکور 94 که 3تومن بود ...)
> 
> واسه هر رشته جداگانه میفروشن
> 
> واسه هر سال جداگانه میفروشن
> 
> واسه هر کنکور داخل و خارج از کشور هم جداگانه میفروشن!
> ...


ممنون/همون روز کنکور ریاضی رو میگما(روز قبل کنکور تجربی)...اون روزم همین طوری میشه سوالات رو گیر آورد؟؟؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> ممنون/همون روز کنکور ریاضی رو میگما(روز قبل کنکور تجربی)...اون روزم همین طوری میشه سوالات رو گیر آورد؟؟؟


احتمالش کمه ، چون روزای پایانی کنکور داوطلبان اکثرا سراغ اینجور چیزا میرن! قیمتی نداره از الان هم میتونین بخرین و بخونین ... اون زمان شانسی شاید پیدا بشه ...  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Remistry

> احتمالش کمه ، چون روزای پایانی کنکور داوطلبان اکثرا سراغ اینجور چیزا میرن! قیمتی نداره از الان هم میتونین بخرین و بخونین ... اون زمان شانسی شاید پیدا بشه ...


داداش کنکور ریاضی 95 رو میگم.....من تجربیم میخوام روز قبل کنکور تجربی سوالات کنکور ریاضی95 یه بار بزنم....اونو چجوری گیر بیارم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zari7

> داداش کنکور ریاضی 95 رو میگم.....من تجربیم میخوام روز قبل کنکور تجربی سوالات کنکور ریاضی95 یه بار بزنم....اونو چجوری گیر بیارم


بعد از ظهر بعد كنكور رياضي تو سايت سنجش ميزارن سوالارو

----------


## mohamad.b

> داداش کنکور ریاضی 95 رو میگم.....من تجربیم میخوام روز قبل کنکور تجربی سوالات کنکور ریاضی95 یه بار بزنم....اونو چجوری گیر بیارم


داداش بعد چند ساعت از هر كنكور سوالات ميره رو سايت سنجش

----------


## negar~

> بعد از ظهر بعد كنكور رياضي تو سايت سنجش ميزارن سوالارو


خدا خیرت بده دوساعت داشتم مکالمه اون دوتا رو میخوندم ببینم نتیجه چی میشه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Goodbye forever

بعد از ظهر همان روز گذاشته میشه ، البته بدون جواب!

دارم تاپیک میزنم حواسم اونجاست  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## khaan

خدا رو شکر اومدم تو تاپیک وگرنه 15% از ریاضی رو از دست داده بودم  :Yahoo (112): 

====

از ابتدای پیدایش یوکاریوت ها تا الان هر ساله حداقل یکی از تست های انتگرال هلو پوست کنده هست و دقیقا کپی با تغیر اعداد سالهای قبله. یکی از تست های آمار هم همینطور. از تابع وارون و فرمول کلی احتمال هم در مجموع حداقل 2 تا تست آسون میاد در حدی که تمرینات کتاب درسی رو فقط یه بار حل کرده باشی میتونی بزنیشون. به احتمال زیاد از بین مباحث مجانب یا حد هم یه تست میاد که صرفا با هم ارزی در بینهایت حل بشه یعنی هلوی بی هسته ! از لگاریتم و دنباله هم حداقل یه تست کپی تمرینات کتاب میاد. 

حداقل 6 تست خیلی آسون = 20 درصد  (درصدی که بعضی از پزشکی های دانشگاه آزاد و پردیس خودگردان سال گذشته بهش نرسیده بودن)

تازه این حداقل با فرض سخت تر شدن کنکور نسبت به سال قبل بود. اگه مثل سال 94 باشه و دانش آموز هم کل مقاطع مخروطی و هندسه و مثلثات(قسمت تست های اختصاصی مثلثات منظورمه فقط) رو کنار گذاشته باشه و فقط تست های معمولی بقیه مباحث رو تمرین کرده باشه بازم باید بتونه به درصد  40 برسه. درصدی که در بین پزشکی های سراسری هم خیلی ها بهش نرسیدن.

----------


## zari7

> خدا خیرت بده دوساعت داشتم مکالمه اون دوتا رو میخوندم ببینم نتیجه چی میشه


خواهش ميكنم     :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## khParya

واقعا واسم سواله بچه های تجربی از چی ریاضی می ترسن که اصلا از حیرش می گذرن؟تایتان نیست که...به نظرم ریاضی رو برای 80 بزنن زیست رو 40 هم بزنن رتبشون سه رقمی میشه

----------


## Ali TiR

> بعد از ظهر همان روز گذاشته میشه ، البته بدون جواب!
> 
> دارم تاپیک میزنم حواسم اونجاست


سلام هم استانی  :Yahoo (4): 
باید یه فکری به حال این موضوع کرد ...
این دبیر های مدعی ، چرا نمیان بلافاصله بعد کنکور ریاضی حداقل سوالات فیزیک + شیمی رو جواب بدن ؟... تا آخر شب هم این کارو کنن خوبه .
برنامه اینه که ما بعد از ظهر سوالا رو بگیریم حل کنیم بعد شب بیایم جواب دبیر ها رو ببینیم . که آیا درست حل کردیم یا نه . یا آیا نکته خاصی وجود داره یا نه . مخصوصا تو شیمی ... . درسته خودمون می تونیم جواب بدیم اما پاسخ تشریحی یه دبیر پر تجربه یه چیز دیگه ست ...
جواب های سنجش بعد از چن روز میاد ... . اونا وایمیسن همین که کلیدا اومد جواب بدن به سوالا . خب اینطوری هر کسی میتونه جواب بده . گیر ما قبل کنکور تجربی جواب دادن به سوالاس .
دوستان اگه به دبیر های اسم و رسم دار دسترسی دارید این کار رو انجام بدین . حل سوالات فیزیک و شیمی رشته ریاضی قبل کنکور خیلی مهمه + سوالات مشترک درس ریاضی بین 2 رشته
دوستان اگه ایده خاصی در این مورد دارین بگین . فقط 2 ماه مونده . از الان باید به فکر این موضوع بود

----------


## sina sad

> خدا رو شکر اومدم تو تاپیک وگرنه 15% از ریاضی رو از دست داده بودم 
> 
> ====
> 
> از ابتدای پیدایش یوکاریوت ها تا الان هر ساله حداقل یکی از تست های انتگرال هلو پوست کنده هست و دقیقا کپی با تغیر اعداد سالهای قبله. یکی از تست های آمار هم همینطور. از تابع وارون و فرمول کلی احتمال هم در مجموع حداقل 2 تا تست آسون میاد در حدی که تمرینات کتاب درسی رو فقط یه بار حل کرده باشی میتونی بزنیشون. به احتمال زیاد از بین مباحث مجانب یا حد هم یه تست میاد که صرفا با هم ارزی در بینهایت حل بشه یعنی هلوی بی هسته ! از لگاریتم و دنباله هم حداقل یه تست کپی تمرینات کتاب میاد. 
> 
> حداقل 6 تست خیلی آسون = 20 درصد  (درصدی که بعضی از پزشکی های دانشگاه آزاد و پردیس خودگردان سال گذشته بهش نرسیده بودن)
> 
> تازه این حداقل با فرض سخت تر شدن کنکور نسبت به سال قبل بود. اگه مثل سال 94 باشه و دانش آموز هم کل مقاطع مخروطی و هندسه و مثلثات(قسمت تست های اختصاصی مثلثات منظورمه فقط) رو کنار گذاشته باشه و فقط تست های معمولی بقیه مباحث رو تمرین کرده باشه بازم باید بتونه به درصد  40 برسه. درصدی که در بین پزشکی های سراسری هم خیلی ها بهش نرسیدن.


این حرفا رو بیرون از جلسه و با اعصاب آروم میشه خیلی راحت زد ولی وای به وقتی که میری سر جلسه ...من تستهای مثلثات رو نشستم حساب کردم و البته درست زدم ولی تست پیوستگی رو لامصب ده تا کاغذ سیاه کردم جواب نداد یعنی حدود سه دقیقه به هدر رفت سر جلسه!!!! تستی که وقتی بعد از جلسه دیدمش با یه حرکت چشم حلش کردم...تست هایی که گفتم مشابهت دارن با ریاضی تست های متوسط رو به سخت محسوب میشوند مثلا همین تست دنباله که عکسشو گذاشتم یه تست ابتکاریه و برای حلش باید خلاقیت بکار برد ولی وقتی کسی دیده راه حلشو دیگه نمیاد چرخو از نو اختراع کنه...ضمنا چرا ریاضی رو حتی پزشکی ها نمی تونند به 20 برسونند چون همین حرفای شما رو با خودشون تکرار میکنن که میریم سر جلسه اینارو میزنیم و فلان در صورتی که اصلا این خبرا نیست سر جلسه کنکور طوری آدم پیچونده میشه که تست های سخت رو میزنه آسونا رو ول میکنه!!!! برای اینکه بتونه به یه درصد مثلا 50 برسه باید آمادگی بالای 90 داشته باشه خود من پارسال کتاب ریاضی تجربی خیلی سبز رو دو مرتبه کلشو زدم درصدم 54 شد...اصلا نمیشه اینطوری حساب کتاب کرد کنکور شوخی سرش نمیشه 
البته اینا رو نمیگم کسی ناامید بشه ولی باید خیلی مخ باشه طرف که بگه من این تستا رو میزنم و سر جلسه همونا رو بزنه

----------


## sina sad

> سلام هم استانی 
> باید یه فکری به حال این موضوع کرد ...
> این دبیر های مدعی ، چرا نمیان بلافاصله بعد کنکور ریاضی حداقل سوالات فیزیک + شیمی رو جواب بدن ؟... تا آخر شب هم این کارو کنن خوبه .
> برنامه اینه که ما بعد از ظهر سوالا رو بگیریم حل کنیم بعد شب بیایم جواب دبیر ها رو ببینیم . که آیا درست حل کردیم یا نه . یا آیا نکته خاصی وجود داره یا نه . مخصوصا تو شیمی ... . درسته خودمون می تونیم جواب بدیم اما پاسخ تشریحی یه دبیر پر تجربه یه چیز دیگه ست ...
> جواب های سنجش بعد از چن روز میاد ... . اونا وایمیسن همین که کلیدا اومد جواب بدن به سوالا . خب اینطوری هر کسی میتونه جواب بده . گیر ما قبل کنکور تجربی جواب دادن به سوالاس .
> دوستان اگه به دبیر های اسم و رسم دار دسترسی دارید این کار رو انجام بدین . حل سوالات فیزیک و شیمی رشته ریاضی قبل کنکور خیلی مهمه + سوالات مشترک درس ریاضی بین 2 رشته
> دوستان اگه ایده خاصی در این مورد دارین بگین . فقط 2 ماه مونده . از الان باید به فکر این موضوع بود


البته سوالا به اضافه پاسخ کلیدی سنجش تا جایی که یادم میاد ساعت 8 شب گذاشته میشه خب این بنده خدا های دبیر باید بیاند اینا رو حل کنن تبدیل به پی دی اف کنن و تایپ و کلی دنگ فنگ دو روز بعد پاسخ تشریحیش میاد شاید فرداش هم بیاد

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina sad


البته سوالا به اضافه پاسخ کلیدی سنجش تا جایی که یادم میاد ساعت 8 شب گذاشته میشه خب این بنده خدا های دبیر باید بیاند اینا رو حل کنن تبدیل به پی دی اف کنن و تایپ و کلی دنگ فنگ دو روز بعد پاسخ تشریحیش میاد شاید فرداش هم بیاد


نه عزیز ساعت 2 سوالا رو میزارن کلید هم دو روز بعد*

----------


## hadi 210060

به نظر شما شب قبل از کنکور تجربی کنکور ریاضی رو کار  کنیم یا نه ؟ بعضیا میگن نه

----------


## hanjera

> به نظر شما شب قبل از کنکور تجربی کنکور ریاضی رو کار  کنیم یا نه ؟ بعضیا میگن نه


بنظر من نه!
چون اولا که سوالا شبیه نیستن!
دوما اگه سوال ریاضی رو بلد نباشی به طور کلی دپرس میشی !و ممکنه اعصابت و تمرکزت به هم بخوره !
البته واسه اونایی که به طور کامل و اعتماد دارن به خودش، میتونن حل کنن.

----------


## Ali TiR

> البته سوالا به اضافه پاسخ کلیدی سنجش تا جایی که یادم میاد ساعت 8 شب گذاشته میشه خب این بنده خدا های دبیر باید بیاند اینا رو حل کنن تبدیل به پی دی اف کنن و تایپ و کلی دنگ فنگ دو روز بعد پاسخ تشریحیش میاد شاید فرداش هم بیاد


سوالا 2 ساعت بعد آزمون گذاشته میشه و جواب ها دوشنبه ساعت 6 عصر
پاسخ تشریحی دادن توسط هر دبیر کلا دو ساعت بیشتر طول نمیکشه . 
تبدیل به پی دی اف هم نمی خوایم ! تو یه ورقه آچار بنویسه بعد عکس بگیره ! همین . خداییش چقد طول میکشه ؟!؟!

----------


## M.M.B

اتفاقا خیلی از دبیرا واسه این که بگن ما خیلی شاخیم سعی می کنند همون روز کنکور پاسخ نامه شون رو منتشر کنن!!


بقیه هم می ترسن نکنه غلطی تو پاسخنامه شون باشه واسه همین میزارن اخر همه میدن بیرون.

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام هم استانی 
> باید یه فکری به حال این موضوع کرد ...
> این دبیر های مدعی ، چرا نمیان بلافاصله بعد کنکور ریاضی حداقل سوالات فیزیک + شیمی رو جواب بدن ؟... تا آخر شب هم این کارو کنن خوبه .
> برنامه اینه که ما بعد از ظهر سوالا رو بگیریم حل کنیم بعد شب بیایم جواب دبیر ها رو ببینیم . که آیا درست حل کردیم یا نه . یا آیا نکته خاصی وجود داره یا نه . مخصوصا تو شیمی ... . درسته خودمون می تونیم جواب بدیم اما پاسخ تشریحی یه دبیر پر تجربه یه چیز دیگه ست ...
> جواب های سنجش بعد از چن روز میاد ... . اونا وایمیسن همین که کلیدا اومد جواب بدن به سوالا . خب اینطوری هر کسی میتونه جواب بده . گیر ما قبل کنکور تجربی جواب دادن به سوالاس .
> دوستان اگه به دبیر های اسم و رسم دار دسترسی دارید این کار رو انجام بدین . حل سوالات فیزیک و شیمی رشته ریاضی قبل کنکور خیلی مهمه + سوالات مشترک درس ریاضی بین 2 رشته
> دوستان اگه ایده خاصی در این مورد دارین بگین . فقط 2 ماه مونده . از الان باید به فکر این موضوع بود


سلام هم استانی  :Yahoo (83): 

به نظر من اکثرا همینکارو میکنن :Yahoo (16):  ولی دبیر مورد نظر باید زرنگ باشه تا بتونه درست حل کنه!!! اینکه توی سوالات شباهت هست اونکه بله! 100% شباهت هست اما به اینم باید فکر کنیم که صبح زود روز جمعه باید سر جلسه آزمون باشیم و وقت کمه

----------


## ezio auditore77

> با سلام خدمت تمامی کنکوریهای 95...
> من رتبه هشتصد و خورده ای(فکر کنم 45☺☺☺) کنکور 94 منطقه یک هستم و یه توصیه ی قوی به تجربیها دارم اونم اینه که اگه تا دم کنکور کنکور های ریاضی رو مطالعه نکنید با عرض پوزش خر شده و خر از دنیا می روید برای اثبات این مدعی من دو تست از کنکور تجربی 94 و ریاضی 93 خارج و 91 خارج گذاشتم تا خودتون دیگه پی به دلیل خریت این شخص ببرید 
> اولی که مبحث دنباله های حسابی و هندسیه که عینن کپی همن بجز اینکه یک عدد 20 شده 30!!! که آدم اگه راه حل رو بدونید هیچ تفاوتی ندارند دوم تست مشتقه که ریاصی دو مرحله حل داره که تو تجربی طرح محترم به حالی داده یه مرحله ای کرده کارو)اول باید پیوستگی رو حساب کنی بعد مشتق بگیری تو ریاضی) خلاصه این فقط دو تا از تست هاست به پیشنهاد من ریاصی و فیزیک کنکور ریاصی رو حتی جدی تر از ریاصی و فیزیک تجربی بگیرید...من اگه دو تا کنکور ریاضی دیگه حال کرده بودم شاید 500 شده بودم!!! ولی خب نکردیم و ضررش رو دادیم ولی در نهایت رشته ی دلخواهم قبول شدم اما با یک ساعت در راه!!!
> تصمیم دارم چند تا نکته ایجوری تو انجمن بزارم که شدیدا کاربردیه  این اولیش بود ایشالله بقیش هر وقت وقت شد...
> 
> تصاویر 
> سوالات مشتق
> http://s6.picofile.com/file/8251619792/M2.png
> http://s6.picofile.com/file/8251620192/M1.png
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز!
ممنون بابت اثباتت
اما بنظرم تا حدود 50-70 درصد ریاضی با تسلط به درسنامه و کنکورای اخیر میشه زد یعنی خیلی شبیه میدن
+اینم درنظربگیر که ریاضی درس اصلی برا قبولی نیس مگر اینکه پزشکی جای خیلی خفن باشه درحد مراکز استانها 50 درصد خیلی هم کافیه(به قول استاد سروش مویینی که خودش هم دبیر ریاضیه میگه رتبه شما با زیست و شیمی و ادبیات و دینی ساخته میشه)

----------


## zahra.97

:Yahoo (117):

----------


## khaan

> این حرفا رو بیرون از جلسه و با اعصاب آروم میشه خیلی راحت زد ولی وای به وقتی که میری سر جلسه ...من تستهای مثلثات رو نشستم حساب کردم و البته درست زدم ولی تست پیوستگی رو لامصب ده تا کاغذ سیاه کردم جواب نداد یعنی حدود سه دقیقه به هدر رفت سر جلسه!!!! تستی که وقتی بعد از جلسه دیدمش با یه حرکت چشم حلش کردم...تست هایی که گفتم مشابهت دارن با ریاضی تست های متوسط رو به سخت محسوب میشوند مثلا همین تست دنباله که عکسشو گذاشتم یه تست ابتکاریه و برای حلش باید خلاقیت بکار برد ولی وقتی کسی دیده راه حلشو دیگه نمیاد چرخو از نو اختراع کنه...ضمنا چرا ریاضی رو حتی پزشکی ها نمی تونند به 20 برسونند چون همین حرفای شما رو با خودشون تکرار میکنن که میریم سر جلسه اینارو میزنیم و فلان در صورتی که اصلا این خبرا نیست سر جلسه کنکور طوری آدم پیچونده میشه که تست های سخت رو میزنه آسونا رو ول میکنه!!!! برای اینکه بتونه به یه درصد مثلا 50 برسه باید آمادگی بالای 90 داشته باشه خود من پارسال کتاب ریاضی تجربی خیلی سبز رو دو مرتبه کلشو زدم درصدم 54 شد...اصلا نمیشه اینطوری حساب کتاب کرد کنکور شوخی سرش نمیشه 
> البته اینا رو نمیگم کسی ناامید بشه ولی باید خیلی مخ باشه طرف که بگه من این تستا رو میزنم و سر جلسه همونا رو بزنه


داخل و خارج جلسه نداره عزیز مگه شما قبل از کنکور هیچوقت آزمون آزمایشی نداده بودی؟ اگه سر جلسه اعصابت آروم نیست یا از مشکل بیخوابی و تغذیه نامناسب شب قبل کنکور بوده یا ایکه استرس و اضطراب داری. 
تست پیوستگی از نظر من به همراه تست آمار تنها تست هایی بودن که به هیچ وجه نمیشد حلشون نکرد ( مگه اینکه اون مبحث رو اصلا نخونده بوده باشیم) گاهی همین تست های آسون رو آدم سریع حل میکنه و نکتش رو از دست میده اگه فرد اضطراب هم داشته باشه احتمال اشتباهش هم خیلی بالا میره اگه همین فرد اضطرابش بالا باشه یا وسواس فکری هم داشته باشه کنترل زمان رو از دست میده و بارها سعی میکنه حلش کنه. من خودم تست لگاریتم که در مورد میزان کارایی یه کارگر بود رو بار اول نتونستم به جواب برسم و خیلی تعجب هم کردم چون مشابهش رو بارها و بارها حل کرده بودم ولی ولش کردم و رفتم سراغ بقیه تست ها. شیمی رو که تموم کرده بودم برگشتم سرغ همین تست و یه نگاه به راه حلیکه نوشته بودم انداختم و فهمیدم مشکل چیه و همونجا ذهنی حلش کردم.   اینجور مواقع نباید با تست کشتی گرفت باید رد شد تا ذهن Refresh بشه.

ضمنا این مباحثی که من گفتم مثال بود برای محاسبه تعداد تست های خیلی آسون هرچند از ابتدای خلقت بشر، کنکور تجربی داخل کشور در این مباحث تست آسون داشته. اکثر تجربی ها پارسال همون سوال اول ریاضی رو که از سراسری خارج کشور ریاضی بود رو مشاهده کردن کلا ریختن به هم و بقیه سوالات آسون ریاضی رو هم با مشکل مواجه شدن. ولی در مورد مباحث ریاضی تجربی من با شما زیاد موافق نیستم چون تنها راهی که برای این درس تا حالا جواب داده( در مورد داوطلبان متوسط و متوسط کمی به بالا) انتخاب چند مبحث و تمرکز روی اونها بوده. اکثر مولفین ریاضی و طراحان آزمون ها هم همین رو توصیه میکنن و میگن مباحثی مثل احتمال و حد و مشتق و آمار و انتگرال رو در اولویت بزارین و اگه وقت اضافه اومد به مباحثی مثل مقاطع مخروطی و هندسه بپردازین. البته رتبه های برتر فرق میکنه داستانشون اونا کل مباحث رو میخونن.

----------


## INFERNAL

> واقعا واسم سواله بچه های تجربی از چی ریاضی می ترسن که اصلا از حیرش می گذرن؟تایتان نیست که...به نظرم ریاضی رو برای 80 بزنن زیست رو 40 هم بزنن رتبشون سه رقمی میشه


الآن شمایی که رشتتون ریاضیه دارین اینو میگین؟!

----------


## saman123

> سلام دوست عزیز!
> ممنون بابت اثباتت
> اما بنظرم تا حدود 50-70 درصد ریاضی با تسلط به درسنامه و کنکورای اخیر میشه زد یعنی خیلی شبیه میدن
> +اینم درنظربگیر که ریاضی درس اصلی برا قبولی نیس مگر اینکه پزشکی جای خیلی خفن باشه درحد مراکز استانها 50 درصد خیلی هم کافیه(به قول استاد سروش مویینی که خودش هم دبیر ریاضیه میگه رتبه شما با زیست و شیمی و ادبیات و دینی ساخته میشه)


من خودم ریاضی رو 50 درست زدم زبان رو 72 زدم هر سه تا عمومی بعدی رو هم بالای 50 زدم دین و زندگی رو هم 70 زدم اما چون زیست رو 25 زدم فیزیک 6 شیمی 10 رتبم 8600 شد منطقه 3 این حرفا همش کشکه

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saman123


من خودم ریاضی رو 50 درست زدم زبان رو 72 زدم هر سه تا عمومی بعدی رو هم بالای 50 زدم دین و زندگی رو هم 70 زدم اما چون زیست رو 25 زدم فیزیک 6 شیمی 10 رتبم 8600 شد منطقه 3 این حرفا همش کشکه


فکر نمی کنی دقیقا داری حرف اون دوستمون رو تائید می کنی!*

----------


## ezio auditore77

> من خودم ریاضی رو 50 درست زدم زبان رو 72 زدم هر سه تا عمومی بعدی رو هم بالای 50 زدم دین و زندگی رو هم 70 زدم اما چون زیست رو 25 زدم فیزیک 6 شیمی 10 رتبم 8600 شد منطقه 3 این حرفا همش کشکه


به قول استاد سروش مویینی که خودش هم دبیر ریاضیه میگه رتبه شما با زیست و شیمی و ادبیات و دینی ساخته میشه
شما زیست و شیمی و فیزیک پایین زدید اینا با ریاضی جبران نمیشه :Yahoo (15): 
اما ریاضی پایین با زیست و شیمی قابل جبرانه
راستی ادبیات هم خیلی خیلی خیلی موثره

----------


## hanjera

هر درسی که توش حلیات هست به جز شیمی ، خیلی بدم میاد ( اشاره غیر مستقیم به ریاضی و فیزیک )  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## saman123

> *
> فکر نمی کنی دقیقا داری حرف اون دوستمون رو تائید می کنی!*


چرا دارم تایید میکنم دیگه میگم جبران نمیشه ریاضی اینقدام شاخ نیست

----------


## zahra.2015

*اگه نمیخواید برای سوالت کنکور هزینه کنید و اونها رو جدا بگیرید میتونید از سایت ها هم دانلود کنید هرچند ارزش هزینه داره درضمن کافیه برای هر درس30یا10سال آبی قلمچی بگیرید و کار کنید*

----------


## farnazcr7

سلام
من تا الان فقط احتمال خوندم
تجربیم
منابع هم خیلی سبز و دوجلد خط ویژه و ابیا قلم دار
ی کاربلد به من بگه چطور و روزی 2ساعت تا کنکور بحونم که30یا بالاتر بزنم ممنون
در ضمن میخام از ترکیب خط ویژه و قلم استفاده کنم
ممنون
خواهشا هرکی بلد نیس اشتباهی نظر نده ممنون

----------


## farnazcr7

ی سوال دیگه
من جزوه میز طراخ از قاسمی گرفتم ولی تا الان نخوندمش بنظرتون خوبه یا کلاهبرداریه؟

----------


## farnazcr7

> سلام
> من تا الان فقط احتمال خوندم
> تجربیم
> منابع هم خیلی سبز و دوجلد خط ویژه و ابیا قلم دار
> ی کاربلد به من بگه چطور و روزی 2ساعت تا کنکور بحونم که30یا بالاتر بزنم ممنون
> در ضمن میخام از ترکیب خط ویژه و قلم استفاده کنم
> ی سوال دیگه
> من جزوه میز طراخ از قاسمی گرفتم ولی تا الان نخوندمش بنظرتون خوبه یا کلاهبرداریه؟
> ممنون
> خواهشا هرکی بلد نیس اشتباهی نظر نده ممنون


جواب بدییییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییییییییییییییین دیههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههه

----------


## Hellion

خداروشکر اومدم وگرنه پانزده درصدم می پرید ... چقدر استرس داشتم خدا !!! ... 
ممنون داداش بابت 15 درصد

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farnazcr7


جواب بدییییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییییییییییییییین دیههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههه


سلام؛ آروم باش!
احتمال،لگاریتم،معادله نامعادله،ماتریس،حد رو بخون.
میز طراح رو بیخیال
اینم توصیه ای از مهندس موئینی
اين روزها از هر 3 نظر، يكي پرسيده است كجاها آسونند؟ كجاها تست زياد دارد؟ كجاها را بخوانيم؟ كجاها را كنار بگذاريم؟ اين هم جواب همه: ساده ترين جاهاي درس عبارتند از: 2 تست حد و پيوستگي 2 تست تابع مركب و وارون و يادگرفتن عددگذاري در آنها 2 تست احتمال 1 تست انتگرال 1 تست محاسبه مشتق 1 تست لگاريتم  1 تست‌ آمار براي اين ها هم بايد قدرمطلق و براكت و مثلثات و درجه دوم و علامت را در حد نيازتان بلد باشد. بقيه مباحث را بايد با دقت بيشتر مطالعه كرد. هندسه و مقاطع را هم در اولويت آخر قرار دهيد. اگر در اين مباحث حتي در حد تشريحي بلد نيستيد اوضاع تان كمي بد است. بايد خيلي سريع بكمك يك محتواي آموزشي مثل كتاب، كلاس، دي وي دي يا هر چيزي كه داريد، به سطح ياد گيري برسيد.*

----------


## farnazcr7

> *
> سلام؛ آروم باش!
> احتمال،لگاریتم،معادله نامعادله،ماتریس،حد رو بخون.
> میز طراح رو بیخیال
> اینم توصیه ای از مهندس موئینی
> اين روزها از هر 3 نظر، يكي پرسيده است كجاها آسونند؟ كجاها تست زياد دارد؟ كجاها را بخوانيم؟ كجاها را كنار بگذاريم؟ اين هم جواب همه: ساده ترين جاهاي درس عبارتند از: 2 تست حد و پيوستگي 2 تست تابع مركب و وارون و يادگرفتن عددگذاري در آنها 2 تست احتمال 1 تست انتگرال 1 تست محاسبه مشتق 1 تست لگاريتم  1 تست‌ آمار براي اين ها هم بايد قدرمطلق و براكت و مثلثات و درجه دوم و علامت را در حد نيازتان بلد باشد. بقيه مباحث را بايد با دقت بيشتر مطالعه كرد. هندسه و مقاطع را هم در اولويت آخر قرار دهيد. اگر در اين مباحث حتي در حد تشريحي بلد نيستيد اوضاع تان كمي بد است. بايد خيلي سريع بكمك يك محتواي آموزشي مثل كتاب، كلاس، دي وي دي يا هر چيزي كه داريد، به سطح ياد گيري برسيد.*


ممنووون
فقط ازون منابع که گفتم کدوم بخونمممممممممم؟؟؟؟
از خط ویژه بخونم و ابی قلم تست بزنم؟

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farnazcr7


ممنووون
فقط ازون منابع که گفتم کدوم بخونمممممممممم؟؟؟؟
از خط ویژه بخونم و ابی قلم تست بزنم؟


خوبه فقط تست های کنکور قلم چیرو بزن چون وقت کمه*

----------


## farnazcr7

> *
> خوبه فقط تست های کنکور قلم چیرو بزن چون وقت کمه*


ممنوووووووووووونننننننننن  نننننن  :Yahoo (8):

----------

